# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Ç'është satanizmi për ju?

## Satanisti

Te gjithe flasin per krishterimin,myslimanizmin,budizmin,hinduizmin,kon  fucianizmin (ndoshta) dhe pothuaj asnje nuk e ka idene e saj,dhe mjaft pak kane lexuar biblen apo kuranin.

nejse nje pyetje kisha:

Si e kuptoni ju Satanizmin?

(flas per satanizmin e vertete,dmth ate te krijuar nga Anton
La Vey ne 1966)


(Do te kenaqem kur te degjoj idiotesite e juaja)

----------


## i krishteri

Wow me le me goje hapur o satanist. ti e di se çfare do te thote Perendi?ndoshta nuk ke kuptuar djallezine e djallit ai nuk ve dore mbi personat qe Perendia mos ta denoj atehere mbjelle ne mendjet e tyre barin e keq, qe njerezit te shkaterrohen me veten e vet edhe pa patur faj djalli me pas(satani qe ne fillim eshte quajtur lucifer por u quajt satan sepse vjene nga greqishta qe do te thote diabolos edhe do te thote mashtrues edhe qelbesire" qe bie ere e keqe mekati"). Ai u quajt ne fillim lucifer sepse perendia e vuri nder engjejt edhe ishte engjell drite(ai qe genjeu edhe muhamedin, ngaqe muhamedi nuk i njihte shkrimet e shenjta, edhe ky i dha kuranin)por luciferi i kundershtoj Perendise sepse donte te ishte trashegimtare i gjithesise(nuk kuptoj qe engjejt nuk mud te jene veçse sherbyesa)edhe ishte xheloz per ty edhe per mua, pasta vendosi qe ta rrezoj njeriun me duart e veta qe Perendia mos ti thote gje!!!

i dashur person qe je i pushtuar edhe je i genjyer nga satani te keshilloj qe te njohesh Jezusin sepse satani e njeh prandaj te mbane injorant nga ana shpirterore, edhe satanit qe eshte ne ty une e urdheroj ne emer te JEZUSIT qe te te lere ne kete çast sa lexon kete mesazh.


Ehj Zoti te hapte zemren edhe syte sepse satani te ka qorruar shpirterisht!!!!


Zoti te sherofte edhe te bekofte!!! :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Satanisti

krishteret ne fakt flasin aq bukur dhe me aq pasion sa te mallengjejne.dhe ti qenke nje nga ata, krishteri.

megjithate nuk do te merrem shume me ato qe me the,sepse te krishteret mashtrojne ne rradhe te pare veten,dhe besoj se nuk e kane te veshtire te mashtrojne edhe te tjeret.

te keshilloj vetem qe te mos marresh informacione rreth satanizmit nepermjet Bibles apo Kuranit.

Lexo psh Biblen Satanike (nuk kam patur nderin ta lexoj)

Vizito faqen www.churchofsatan.com

dhe hajde flasim prape.

satanizmi eshte me teper nje filozofi se nje fe
(shume e quajne unreligion,antife)

----------


## Shpresmiri

Mos harroni:
Kryelartin (mendjemadhin) s'mund ta shpëtoj as njeriu as Zoti!!!

Ju bekoftë Zoti i Gjithëpushtetshëm: + Ati e Biri e Shpirti Shenjtë! Amen!

----------


## Satanisti

shpresemiri,me duket ngaterron disa gjera.
kryelarte eshte tjeter dhe mendjemadh eshte tjeter.
ti psh po mburresh se beson ne zot,ndersa une jam krenar qe nuk besoj.

iliria e para-idete e mia i degjon ai qe ka deshire te degjoje-
nuk ka nevoje qe te na publikosh deshirat,por vetem mendimet dhe ndenjat.


p.s-une e dija qe kishit paragjykime per satanistet ,i cili me siguri mbeshtetet mbi burime informacione te gabuar,dhe prandaj hyra ne forum me kete emer.

----------


## i krishteri

Ndoshta ti nuk ke kuptuar te verteten sepse nga bibla eshte kuptuar qe quhet satan sepse njerezit e quanin nje fuqi edhe mjafte. N.q.s. shikon mire ne bibel zanafillen libri qe eshte shkruajtur nga moisiu, ateher nuk njihej satani veçse Perendia(njerezit njihni vetem Perendine) Por po te shohesh se fjala satan ka dale nga bibla!!!

shiko nje gje, njeriu behet satanist qe kur mohon Jezusin edhe nuk e pranon ne jeten e vet(nuk eshte se Perendia e ka denuar por denohet vetvetiu). Mos ti bindesh Perendise je satanist edhe ska pse te beshe rite mjafton te largohesh nga Perendia(mos te lexosh biblen mos te pranosh Jezusin edhe mos te lutesh)!!!
Nje gje qe ti nuk ke kuptuar qe satani te detyron edhe te frykson n.q.s. ti largohesh nga ai por Perendia eshte nje At qe nuk te denon nuk te bene keq edhe te rri gjithmon prane edhe pret qe ti ti thuash vetem hyre ne jeten time edhe te ndihmon gjithmon edhe pse nuk e ndihen sepse i ke syte e mbyllur edhe nuk shikon nuk e degjin sepse je shurdhe edhe kur e prek nuk harrin ta dallosh sepse nuk e shehe edhe nuk e beson, por prap seprape ai te rri gjithmone prane edhe te bekon(ti nuk e ndihen sepse je i burgosur i satanit)!!!

Zoti te dhente shpirtin e tij per te te çliruar

----------


## Brave man

Satanist me vjen keq per ty djale.Ne qofte se doje te besoje pralla me mire besoje nje nga fete qe jane si me te sakta.Por une them qe ti nuk je nje satanist i verte.Me thuaj cfare ke bere ti per te te pranuar djalli vecse ke folur lart e poshte se je satanist.
Feja qe ke zgjedhur eshte shume e piste se ju duhet te vrisni mace e ku di un tjeter.Keni nje te mire qe perdhunoni virgjeresha.Por ste keshilloj te tentosh nese sdo te kalbesh ne burg.
Pershendetje pseudo satanist.

----------


## Satanisti

per brave man po them vetem qe le te na e shpjegoje ai se c'eshte satanizmi-shiko perseri  filmat me djallin.dhe sa per dijeni satanistet nuk kryejne kurre marredhenie seksuale pa patur nje sinjal bashkimi.dhe satanizmi nuk vret as kafshe as femije.
satanizmi e do jeten-kete kot e thashe se nuk do e kuptoni kurre.

per te krishterin

kam respekt  per ty megjithate,ti e sheh cdo gje me syzet e bibles.dhe prej tyre me te vertete mund te shohesh shume gjera te bukura,te deshirueshme,por qe nuk jane te verteta.


doja ti thoja dicka krishterit:kujto njehere per 13 milion njerez qe jan ekzekutuar me format me barbare,gjate mesjetes-ne emer te zotit kuptohet-per te mos folur per kryqezatat,per indulgjencat apo inkuizicionin-deri tek terroristet e sotem-hipokrizia hedh valle perpara teje por ato gjyslyket qe fola me siper,nuk te lejojne
nga kjo Une them qe zoti eshte i keq!

----------


## Danieli

Satanisto, Zoti na ruajt prej teje, dhe ne qoft se vazhdon me keto ide e ke te sigurauar nje "shtepi te bukur" ne zjarre, njerz me ide si pua juaj vetem te keqij mbjellin, dhe rrjedhimisht duan plumbin se ska rrugzgjidhje tjeter, njerzit jane dy grupe:

Ose te Dashurit e Zotit...

Ose te dashurit e satanit...

----------


## i krishteri

A mund te te them nje gje satanist... ato qe ti thua jane te urdheruara nga bibla edhe nga Zoti?Vertet ka shume qe thone qe ne emer te Zotit, por a eshte vertet ne emer te Zotit? Nuk e di se ti e ke lexuam mire bible por te  them nje gje qe bibla i ka denuar keto gjera edhe ajo duket tek ajo qe beri Jezusi, me duket se nuk urdheroj qe te vrasi njerez por th kete gje: nqs mua me trajtojne keshtu qe jam Zoti, juve nuk do ju llogarisin fare. Kujto se Jezusi mund te demtonte te tere ata qe nuk kane besuar. e mban mend kur nje dishepull i thote Zot pse nuk urdheron qete bjere zjarre nga qielli edhe te digjen te gjithe keta qe nuk besojne... (A e di se çfare pergjigjet Jezusi), por Jezusi i thote mos lejo qe djalli te te perdore sepse une nuk erdha qe ta denoj boten por ta shpetoj!!!

A jane me te vertet nga Perendia keta...???
A eshte dakord Jezusi me keto gjera?
ç'fare urdheroj Jezusi kur ishte ne toke?
Pse vdiq AI?

per te gjithe ata qe mendojne keq per Jezusin, te bejne keto pyetje vetes edhe mos te shikojne fete katolike ortodokse apo myslymane qe kane vrare e prere por te sh por te shikojne ate qe Perendia ka dashur, edhe pse erdhi Jezusi...!!!

----------


## Satanisti

nuk thashe qe ato jane urdheruar nga zoti,por ama jane bere ne emer te zotit.
mos anashkalo disa gjera


ai danieli sikur fliska pak kot,po vazhdove keshtu do te zhdukesh.Paste darvinismi shoqeror meshire per ty!

----------


## genci-b

tungjatjeta te gjitheve!
 ne kohen e sotme cdo dite lindin filozofi, korrente mendimi, besime, moda, shkolla politike, financiare o fetare, zoter e magjistare, ministra, vende kulti, pasione e deshira te larmishme. njeriu e ka tashme te veshtire te orientohet ne kete xhungel per te gjetur te verteten, ate rruge qe e nxjerr nga xhungla dhe e shpie ne vendin ku don ai dhe jo gjetke.
 kryesore per t ja arritur kesaj eshte qe njeriu te deshiroje te dije  verteten, pa u terhequr nga teorite interesante, te bukura ose te frikshme ose ekzotike etj. etj.
 shume gjera thuhen mbi zotin e mbi djallin. fjalet e para mbi zotin e mbi satanain jane te shkruara ne bibel. keshtuqe kush deshiron te dije mire te verteten mbi ta te lexoje biblen qe te mos kete nevoje te shqyrtoje vertetesine mbi ate qe mund te degjoje nga njerezit e tjere, pa perjashtuar vullnetin e mire te shume njerezve per te shperndare fjalen e perendise dhe deshiren e tyre per t' u treguar te tjereve te verteten.
 kush flet mbi fene, perendine e shejtanin a e ben nje gje te tille?
nese ajo qe thote eshte e bazuar ne vargjet e bibles atehere thote te verteten. nese jo, atehere s' eshte gje tjeter vecse nje profet i genjeshtert, sic i cileson bibla. e verteta nuk del as me genjeshtra, sado te bukura te jene, e as me gjysem te verteta.
 per sa i perket shejtanit, bibla eshte prova kryesore e ekzistences se tij, ku permendet 52 here me emrin shejtan e 33 here me emrin djall). 
tek Jobi 1:6-12 e 2:1-7, Lluka 4:1-13 vertetohet ekzistenca fizike e satanait(qe hedh poshte idene mbi satanain si e keqja qe eshte ne njerezit). 
 te besh vullnetin e perendise ne cdo hap te jetes, ndihmon njeriun per te bere jete me te qete shpirterore e shoqerore, kudo qe te ndodhet, sepse nuk do te kete me nevoje te pyese majtas e djathtas per te zgjidhur problemet qe nuk mungojne ne cdo cast te jetes, por do ta shpetojne nga sugjerimet e genjeshterta qe ofron bota e sotme ne zgjidhjen e problemeve shpirterore ose shoqerore(xhungla qe thashe me siper).
 duke lexuar biblen te gjithe ne do te kuptojme qe s' ka asnje kuptim te rendesh pas profecive fallco, ideologjive jetesore te konsumit, ose te hicit, te nihilizmit, idhullizimit te parase, seksit, dhunes, luftes, liberalizmit, modave, ekstremizmave te cfrrenuara per te shijuar jeten, etj. etj. 

une per vete keshtu kam bere dhe me eshte ndryshuar pika e pamjes mbi jeten dhe jeta ime eshte permiresuar thellesisht. por c' eshte me kryesorja, jam gjithenje i orientuar dhe zor se bie pre e dhunes se kesaj bote. per kete nuk falenderoj vecse perendine jehova, dhe ata qe me dhane biblen e paster, e jo ate te rafinuar.

                                               mbeçi me shendet.

----------


## Satanisti

sa e fuqishme qe duket fryme biblike.sa e bukur eshte ajo qe na tregon.
megjithate nuk me mbetet gje tjeter vec te citoj disa sentenca te Nietzsche-s.ndoshta ate do ta degjoni me teper se mua.

Historia ne thelb-Parodia me serioze qe kam degjuar ndonjehere eshte kjo:"Ne fillim ishte absurdi,dhe absurdi ishte,per Zotin! dhe Zoti (hyjnorja) ishte absurdi".

E verteta nuk pranon zoter te tjere prane vetes-Besimi tek e verteta fillon me dyshimin mbi te gjitha te vertetat e besuara deri tani.

Zoti vete ne fund te vepres se tij u shtri nen pemen e njohjes duke marre formen e gjarprit:keshtu pushoi se qeni Zot...Ai kishte bere cdo gje shume bukur...-Djalli eshte thjesht pertacia e Zotit ne cdo dite te shtate...

"Nietzsche paste meshire per ju"

----------


## i krishteri

E habiteshme!!!

Dua te te permend nje varge nga bibla pastaj te ta shpiegoj:
"qielli edhe toka do te kalojne por fjalet e mia nuk do te kalojne kurre"!

Ne gjithe keto mijra vjete eshte pare nje gje, njerez qe dalin me idete e tyre edhe thone shume budallalleqe por me ne fund vdesin edhe ato qe thane vdesin me te edhe nuk japin nje frut te mire veçse budallallekut te tyre edhe i japin atij personi vdekjen. 

po te permend nje fjale tjeter nga Bibla "ngrihe fjalen ne zemren tende edhe perpara teje edhe ajo do te te ve ne dukje"!

kete fjale e kam realizuar ne jeten time. shume gjera qe per shume veta jane rastesi mua me kane ndodhur te gjitha, por gjeja me e bukur eshte se te gjitheve te krishtereve qe besojne me zemer u kane ndodhur e njejta gje(rastesite qe te tjeret mendojne) realizime endrash!!!

Une vertete kam vuajtur ne fillim ketu ne itali por lavdi Zotit qe me ka bekar qofte nga ana materijale edhe ajo shpirterore( nga ana materjale jam me mire se nje italiane edhe nuk kam bere kurre asnje pisllek me droge arme ose ndonje gje tjeter edhe pse jam nga vlora edhe jam nje shembull u bukur per shqiptaret edhe nderohem,"ate qe te thashe lartesoje fjalen e perendise edhe ajo do te ngre ne maje ku njerezit te habiten)!!!

Zoti te bekofte!!!

----------


## Satanisti

krishterit 
me vjen mire dhe keq njekohsisht qe zoti ju ka vene me perpara nje fushe me lule.

kisha vetem nje kerkese-te me rrefeni nje dite tuajen,dmth aktivitetet gjate dites,si dhe cfare veprimesh ndermerrni drejt zotit.

----------


## i krishteri

ne mengjes para se te çohem lexoj bible edhe lutem(qe PERENDIA) te me tregoje ate qe ka per ate dite por edhe per te kuptuar se çfare do te thote ne fjalen qe lexova.
tani per tani jam pa pune(kur isha ne pune deri ne oren shtate te darkes isha ne pune), edhe merrem me disa punime ne shtepi edhe me te pastruar token qe kame(ketu ne itali).
ne darke shikoj televizor ose futem ne internet edhe ne funde para se te fle kerkoj falje, falenderoj edhe lutem edhe per te tjeret (ata qe flase ata qe dua ata qe njohe edhe te gjithe qe me urrejne) edhe keshtu mbarone dita ndersa te djelen ne mengjes jame ne bashkesine(kishen)ketu ku banoj edhe ne mbasdite ne nje kishe tjeter(ja dedikoj te djelen perendise edhe tani duhet te te lere sepse duhet te shkoje sepse vajti ora)!!!

Zoti te bekofte!!! :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## skerdi

Kisha  vetem  disa  mendime.   Biblen  e  Satanit  nuk  e  kam  lexuar.   Pak  a  shume  te  gjithe  biem  dakort  qe  existon  vetem  nje  zot.   Se  cfare  feje  ndjek  nuk  ka  shume  rendesia  per  mua.   Te  thuash  qe  nje  fe  eshte  shume  me  i  mire  se  tejtra  do  te  ishte  gabim.   Ka  shume  gjera  gabim  me  kristianizmin,  myslimanizmin  etc.   Edhe  satanizmi  do  te  thoja  eshte  nje  fe  si  te  tjerat  as  me  e  mire,  as  me  e  keqe,  disa  njerez  e  pelqejne,  disa  jo.   Dhe  si  shume  njerez  te  cmendur  si  Bin  Laden,  myslimane  apo  kineze,  jam  i  sigurte  qe  ka  te  cmendur  edhe  midis  satanisteve.   Dhe  sa  per  shpjegimet  se  djabolos  vjen  nga  greqishtja,  e  Lucifer  ishte  djali  i  zotit,  keto  jane  persenofikime.   Te  mos  harrojme  qe  keto  jane  krijuar  nga  njerezit.

----------


## Taulanti

Satanist ke bere nje pyetje cfare eshte satanizmi?
  Nuk mund te quhesh satanist nese nuk beson zotin ata quhen ateiste.
   Kam lexuar ne Dhjaten e vjeter se zoti i dha moisiut disa pllaka guri ku ishin shkruar 10 urdheresat(mbase kjo ngjarje nuk eshte e vertete) Mos vrit mos vidh etj etj qe kane mbetur te pandryshuara edhe sot ne bibel e kuran dhe sipas meje ato paraqesin vlerat me te larta te humanizmit.
  Sipas mendjes sime ai qe nuk i zbaton  ai mund te quhet satanist.

----------


## Luciano

Ej ti na bere nje pyetje po un di vetem kaq ti qa na pyet ne a e di per vete?

----------


## Satanisti

skerdit dhe taulantit
vetem nje gje kam per juve-satanizmi i vertete "fetar" sipas bibles se anton la vey eshte ATEIST.

taulanti duket qe ka mendime te vjetra-sipas kesaj menyre sataniste dalin trecereku i njerezve.madje edhe myslimanet jane quajtur sataniste nga te krishteret.

lucianos
nqs nuk te pelqen pyetja ime mos u fut ne kete forum.une e di per cka flas nuk jam si ti.

----------

